# Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

*Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Guten Tag,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum, wenn nicht bitte ich darum diesen Thread zu verschieben.

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, ich habe in 2 Wochen ein Vorstellungsgespräch für eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration, und in dem Vorstellungsgespräch Schreiben wird ein Vorstellungsgespräch mit anschließendem Probearbeiten angekündigt. So wie ich bin, mache ich mir darüber Gedanken, was das sein könnte. Macht jemand von euch eine Ausbildung/, arbeitet in diesem Beruf und hat dasselbe gemacht? Was darf ich mir unter Probearbeiten in diesem Bereich vorstellen?

Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen 

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Jairus73 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Hi  

Arbeite zwar nicht in diesem Bereich, aber ich würde fast glauben die meinen mit "Probearbeiten" ---> ´n Praktium <--- also eine gewisse Zeit wo DU und DIE sich kennenlernen können.

LG
Jairus


----------



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*



Jairus73 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Arbeite zwar nicht in diesem Bereich, aber ich würde fast glauben die meinen mit "Probearbeiten" ---> ´n Praktium <--- also eine gewisse Zeit wo DU und DIE sich kennenlernen können.
> 
> ...



Also ein 4 Wöchiges Praktikum hatte ich bei ihnen schon. Ausserdem ist die Formulierung "Bitte rechnen sie 2 Stunden für ein Vorstellungsgespräch und anschliessendes Probearbeiten ein..." Danke für die Antwort aber ich glaube das sich das ausschließt.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## rabe08 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Also mit Mitarbeitern mitgehen, zuschauen, was die machen, kleine Aufgaben übernehmen. Die Prüfen dabei natürlich auch, was Du schon kannst, aber noch viel wichtiger: wie schnell Du neue Sachen lernst und umsetzen kannst. Und ob Du ein netter Typ bist, der ins Team passt, sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Also ich wurde ins Team gesteckt, habe ne kleine Knobelaufgabe bekommen bei der ich selber recherchieren sollte und mit Kollegen kommunizieren musste. Der "Erfolg" bei der Aufgabe, so stellte sich hinterher heraus, war denen egal - es zählte das Auftreten .


----------



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Also mit Mitarbeitern mitgehen, zuschauen, was die machen, kleine Aufgaben übernehmen. Die Prüfen dabei natürlich auch, was Du schon kannst, aber noch viel wichtiger: wie schnell Du neue Sachen lernst und umsetzen kannst. Und ob Du ein netter Typ bist, der ins Team passt, sollte kein Problem sein



Danke auch hier für die Antwort. Das wäre natürlich super. Das wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch kein Problem, aber man macht sich halt gedanken. Ich hatte auch vor vllt. meinen damaligen Praktikumsleiter (Auch der 1. Ausbildungsleiter) mal anzurufen und zu fragen auf was ich mich da einstellen kann. Zeigt ja auch auf einer gewissen weise das ich mir Gedanken mache und interesse an diesem Platz habe.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich wurde ins Team gesteckt, habe ne kleine Knobelaufgabe bekommen bei der ich selber recherchieren sollte und mit Kollegen kommunizieren musste. Der "Erfolg" bei der Aufgabe, so stellte sich hinterher heraus, war denen egal - es zählte das Auftreten .



Sehr interessant! Ich kenne die Kollegen mit dennen ich zusammengesteckt werde dann wahrscheinlich durch mein Praktikum schon, das wäre ja optimal.

Gruß
Neo_One


----------



## Gysi1901 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Nach einem Praktikum könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Probearbeiten in Deinem Falle wegfällt und dass das eine Standard-Antwort von denen war. Im Praktikum wirst Du ja wahrscheinlich bereits die absolute Lieblingsbeschäftigung eines jeden Informatikers kennengelernt haben: Testen, Testen, Testen 
Edit: habe Deinen letzten Beitrag gerade gelesen. Evtl. wird es so ein gaaanz kleines assessment center. Ruhe bewahren, Sicherheit ausstrahlen, soziale Kompetenz rüberbringen


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Im Praktikum wirst Du ja wahrscheinlich bereits die absolute Lieblingsbeschäftigung eines jeden Informatikers kennengelernt haben: Testen, Testen, Testen


Und sollte das Ironie einschließen: Dokumentieren, Dokumentieren, Dokumentieren


----------



## Neo_One (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration Probearbeiten?*

Danke Leute, hat mir schonmal etwas die Aufregung genommen  Ich habe damals ein sehr gutes Praktikumszeugniss von der Firma bekommen, und mir wurde gesagt das ich sofort in die engere Auswahl komme. Wenn nur das Vorstellungsgespräch ist, dann ist ja gut, wenns doch das Probe arbeiten gibt, das krieg ich auch hin 

Gruß
Neo_One


----------

